# Ladyfingers - Barbie "Witchie-Poo" Costume #2 of 6



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
July, 2012
Witchie-Poo Halloween Costume for Barbie - #2

WITCH WITH BIG RED BOW

#1 double pointed needles
Markers
Fingering yarn: Dark purple main color, red hip band and bow

With dark purple, cast on 40 stitches. Work in garter stitch for 3 rows.
Place markers as follows:
Purl 7, marker, Purl 6, marker, Purl 14, marker, Purl 6, marker, Purl 7 = 40 sts
Row 1: Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker.
Row 2: Purl, slipping marker, no increase.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until you have 72 stitches on the needle, as follows:
11 - marker - 14 - marker - 22 - marker - 14 - marker - 11 = 72 sts.
Cap Sleeves:
Knit 11, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve sts, remove marker, Knit 21, remove marker, BIND OFF 14 sleeve sts, remove marker, Knit remaining 10 sts.
(Note: After you bind off for the first sleeve, you will have one stitch remaining on the needle, so you only have to bind off 21 sts instead of 22. When the second sleeve is completed, with one stitch still on the needle, you only knit the remaining 10 stitches.)
Next Row: Purl 10, PURL 2 TOGETHER, Purl 20, PURL 2 TOGETHER, Purl 10.
(This will anchor the front to the two backs). = 42 sts.
Knit 1 row.
Place Markers to Decrease to Waist:
Purl 5, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 8, place marker, Purl 12, place marker, Purl 5. = 42 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, decreasing AFTER first marker (slip 1, knit 1, PSSO), BEFORE second marker (knit 2 together), AFTER third marker (Sl, K1, PSSO), and BEFORE fourth marker (knit 2 together).
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers, with no increase.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until 26 stitches remain, end with a purl row.
5 - marker - 12 - marker - 8 - marker - 12 - marker - 5 = 42 sts.
5 10 8 10 5
5 8 8 8 5
5 6 8 6 5
5 4 8 4 5 = 26 sts.

DO NOT REMOVE MARKERS. Work 6 rows stockinet stitch. Dress is now complete to the waistline.
Increase for Hips: Markers are already in place, as follows:
5 - marker - 4 - marker - 8 - marker - 4 - marker - 5 = 26 sts.
Row 1: Knit across, increase BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, and AFTER fourth marker. (Increase by knitting in front and back of each stitch).
Row 2: Purl, slipping markers, no decrease.
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 until 42 stitches are on needle, end with a purl row (remove markers).
5 - marker - 4 - marker - 8 - marker - 4 - marker - 5 - 26 sts.
6 4 10 4 6
7 4 12 4 7
8 4 14 4 8
9 4 16 4 9 = 42 sts.

Hip Band:
Drop dark purple. Attach red and knit 8 rows in garter stitch. Cut red.
Pick up purple, knit in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Make Skirt Slit:
Row 1: Knit across 28 stitches, TURN, K3, purl across on these 28 stitches.
Row 2: Purl to last 3 stitches, Knit 3 (for border edge on slit skirt).
Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 36 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 1, *increase in next stitch, Knit 3, increase, Knit 3, repeat across row from *. 
Next Row: Purl to last 3 stitches, Knit 3. 
Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit 1, *increase in next stitch, Knit 2, incr, K2, repeat across from from *.
Next Row: Purl to last 3 stitches, Knit 3. Bind off in knit.
Attach purple just below the red band and knit the remaining 14 stitches.
Next Row: Purl 11 stitches, KNIT 3 (for border edge on slit skirt).
Work in stockinet stitch to complete second half of slit skirt - on purl row, always end with Knit 3 for border edge. Repeat for 36 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 1, * increase in next stitch, Knit 3, incr, Knit 3, continue from * across row.
Next Row: Purl to last 3 stitches, Knit 3. Work in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Next row: Knit 1, * increase in next stitch, Knit 2, incr, K2, repeat from * across row.
Next Row: Purl to last 3 stitches, Knit 3.. Bind off in knit. 
Attach Red Bow to Hip Band:
With red, cast on 70 stitches. Work in garter stitch for 8 rows. Bind off in knit.
Find the center of the strip, fold two loops - meeting in the center - like a bow, allowing the ends to hang down. DO NOT TIE A BOW - this would make it too thick. Use a piece of red yarn to wrap around and tie the center of the two loops and the hanging ends.
(Just like gift wrapping!) Once you have securely tied the strand into a nice bow, using the same strand of yarn and a crochet hook - attach the bow to the red band on the hips, just above the slit skirt. Knot securely. 

Sweetheart neckline: Cut a strand of dark purple yarn. Using a crochet hook, pull one end of the strand through to the wrong side of the bodice - about ¾ inch above the waist in the center. You now have a strand of yarn with one end coming out of the top of the bodice - on the wrong side, and one strand on the right side. Knot this strand tightly together at the top of the bodice. With a crochet hook, pull the strand on the right side through the bodice to the wrong side. Knot the strand once again - tightly. Cut the two ends down close to the knot. With the opposite end of the crochet hook, tuck the remaining threads down into the bodice. This will pull the neckline down into a V shape, showing off the bustline.

WITCH HAT

I used black yarn for the hat, but you can make a red or purple hat - your choice.
Cast on 26 stitches. Stockinette stitch for 6 rows. Knit and decrease 1 stitch in the first and last stitch. Purl. Knit and decrease 1 stitch in the first and last stitch. Purl
Continue until there are 4 stitches on the needle. Cut yarn, leaving a long strand to sew the seam. Thread onto a darning needle and pull up the 4 stitches, knot securely, Sew back seam. THERE IS NO BRIM ON THIS HAT - YET.
With crochet hook, attach black yarn and single crochet around the cap of the hat. Continue to go around the cap with chain 3 loops for two rows, then chain 5 loops into the chain 3 loops for 2 rows, finish with chain 7 in the chain 5 loops. Knot securely.

NOTE: I prefer this witch hat to all the others in this series of Halloween costumes. I think a plain black hat is more effective and compliments the actual costume better than a colored one.

Remember, these costumes were made for a "Red Hat" Ladies Club with a special request for black, red and purple yarn. You can also make this costume in black with a big orange bow, or orange with a black bow - and always - a black hat.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cute, cute cute..... It also makes a great Red Hat lady if you do a red hat......


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Really cute cant wait to start this one! Many thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine. Stunning. Now all she needs is a broom, although I prefer a sword of sorts. lol

Here is the pattern in both word and pdf.

Enjoy

Rhyanna


----------



## hjj (Apr 24, 2012)

What an absolutely beautiful pattern. Thanks I have a couple of girls with many barbies to place this on. Thanks so very much for sharing.


----------



## JosevdW (Jun 4, 2012)

Very beautiful! Going to save this one


----------



## Joolieknits (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you! This is fabulous.
~Julie


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

I love it!!! Thank you for the pattern! ;0)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for doing this pattern in a PDF file too...
for some reason...*my dumbness* I can never open a Word file...keeps insisting on my buying the Office thingy lol

and Thanks Lady for an awesome pattern.



Daeanarah said:


> Hi Elaine. Stunning. Now all she needs is a broom, although I prefer a sword of sorts. lol
> 
> Here is the pattern in both word and pdf.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

I can't resist it - Thanks, LF!! Ellie


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Camilla

You are welcome.


Rhyanna


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

I just love your Witchie Poo costumes...I see this is 2 of 6..don't want to sound greedy... :lol: but where is 3, 4, 5, and 6...I looked all over and typed your name in search but can't find them...

I so appreciate all the patterns u r sharing...I am still a girl at heart and love my dolls...I also do them for my grand daughters...I am very new here to this fourm, less than a week, but look forward to coming here every morning...

I just want to thank you for all that u have posted and shared with us all!!!! YOU are the best and I know everyone here agrees with me!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Witchie-Poo Costume #3 of 6 is on its way!.....


----------

